# New Living Room Display Cage



## christina hanson

We got this delivered last weekend, and got it situated tonight. 










Todd Kelley, Ron Skylstad, Steve Waldron and Jason Perillo (Protean Terrarium) getting it from the truck and onto the stand. There was a broken side panel which Jason repaired _in situ_.










In place on the stand. It's going to be a Peruvian biotope tank, so I already have my llama and carved gourd on display....










The first inhabitant. Not really, but it kept him from trying to snatch my llama for a minute. 

The tank is 60"L x 24"W x 48" tall. I cannot wait to start putting it together.

Christina


----------



## jubjub47

That is pretty sweet! Although that first inhabitant isn't Peruvian


----------



## JoshH

Awesome tank to work with, I'd love to be able to design a habitat in something that sized!
What type of background are you going to do, and have you started a list of plants?


----------



## EricM

Don't be shy get something big. I can't wait to see how you set it up, I was really impressed with "new" vivariums that you two had done so far. 

Where did you put the tank?

Any frogs going in there or just Orchids? LOL

Looking forward to seeing you again in Sept,
Eric


----------



## skylsdale

A great way to spend a Friday night (except for that tense moment pictured above when we were carrying the beast into the house). Here are a few pictures I snapped of the delivery (from L.A. to Seattle):


----------



## cheezus_2007

wowzer....... i'm sure that was a pretty penny..


----------



## jubjub47

skylsdale said:


> A great way to spend a Friday night (except for that tense moment pictured above when we were carrying the beast into the house). Here are a few pictures I snapped of the delivery (from L.A. to Seattle):


Looks like a good load of nice tanks.


----------



## melas

Following along! This is going to be awesome!


----------



## Julio

this is gonna be some display, what are you thinking of putting in there?


----------



## RPN

Ill be watching from my end! WOW...


----------



## RarePlantBroker

Big vivariums are fun. I'm subscribing to this thread...

Remember, you have room for a small palm or two....


----------



## Derek Benson

Wow that's awesome. How thick is the glass? Plans for a background? Hylids?


----------



## Jeff R

I want one!!!

Anyone remember the display in the National Geographic Mag. with the article on darts? This looks like the same thing. 
I'm jealous.


----------



## frogparty

you can have some dwarf heliconias in there! But they probably aernt native to Peru. 
Im expecting to see some rediculous pleurothallid action in there! 
Subscribing! 
Thumbnails for it? A mixed species/genus viv? inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## RarePlantBroker

Heliconia episcopalis is native to Peru, and will even grow semi-aquatically. The plant (when blooming) tops out at around 3'...


----------



## frogparty

oooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh thats good to know


----------



## christina hanson

JoshH said:


> Awesome tank to work with, I'd love to be able to design a habitat in something that sized!
> What type of background are you going to do, and have you started a list of plants?


Hi Josh,
I think we better read through your website before we get started! First inclinations are a treefern panel background with a misting system and a drip wall, although we may determine that the drip system won’t be needed, I’d love any thoughts on that. We probably will cover one side panel and the back with the treefern. Where the panels meet we would like to place a large piece of drift wood that would look like a tree in the corner.


jubjub47 said:


> That is pretty sweet! Although that first inhabitant isn't Peruvian


LOL, no, but he’s at least New World. If I had tried to put my old world dogs in the there for laughs I’d be sweeping up the pieces now….



EricM said:


> Where did you put the tank?


It is on the East wall of the living room where the casties were. This tank is a lot more size appropriate for that big wall.


EricM said:


> Any frogs going in there or just Orchids? LOL


I admit I did order several Peruvian orchids from J and L…. A couple of warm growing _Masdevallias_ and _ Pleurothallis crocodiliceps_. The hunt is on though for non orchid plants for it too. 



> Looking forward to seeing you again in Sept,
> Eric


Same here. Microcosm 2010 is a great incentive to get all these new vivariums and Wardian cases completed, since it’s going to be in our home town and all. 



Skylsdale said:


> A great way to spend a Friday night (except for that tense moment pictured above when we were carrying the beast into the house).


Yeah, that was a little terrifying, and thanks for your help.



DerekBenson said:


> Wow that's awesome. How thick is the glass? Plans for a background? Hylids?


It’s ¼ inch glass. I don’t think we’re planning on any hylids at this point, but we’re still thinking about the inhabitants.


armed2teeth said:


> Anyone remember the display in the National Geographic Mag. with the article on darts? This looks like the same thing.


I had forgotten about that picture until you brought it up. I’ve wanted one like this ever since I saw that, it was our first glimpse at a European style large viv and we’ve wanted one ever since.


Frogparty said:


> you can have some dwarf heliconias in there! But they probably aernt native to Peru.
> Im expecting to see some rediculous pleurothallid action in there!


 I would love to hear any recommendations like this for plants. It would be a lot easier if this were an Ecuadorian or Colombian biotope tank in terms of easy plant procurement, I guess it’ll be a bit of a challenge to try to go strictly Peruvian, but we’ll try.


Frogparty said:


> Thumbnails for it? A mixed species/genus viv? inquiring minds want to know!


All the frogs are going to be from an area near Chazuta, Peru. Todd went there a few years ago and saw the frogs in the wild and has wanted to do that ever since. We’re still not sure on specifics other than that. I think the design of the tank will dictate what we put into it, rather than try to make the frogs conform around a convoluted design, if that makes any sense.


cheezus_2007/ said:


> wowzer....... i'm sure that was a pretty penny..


Not really, considering it was a custom made vivarium delivered. We all have different tolerances for amount we’ll spend of course, but this is something we’ve wanted to do for a long time, and the opportunity was there as Jason was willing to build it and bring it (and others)here. It should end up to be a piece of "art" for the living space, and in dark Seattle winters a large lighted glass box will be a great life enhancer. We're extremely happy with this design and we're eventually going to convert all of our old aquarium tanks. On this order (as you may be able to see in the truck) we got 2 more tanks for the living room that were custom designed for existing short bookcases, several new tanks for our second frogroom and 2 Wardian cases so we can start growing plants that need it warmer than the greenhouse.

Thanks for comments, it may be slow but I'll keep posting progress.

Christina


----------



## rpmurphey

WOW, I would love to do this. subscribing


----------



## eos

My my my.... I'm subscribed. This is gonna be awesome!


----------



## sgvreptiles

I look forward too seeing them set up! Im glad my truck made it there too. lol.


----------



## JoshH

christina hanson said:


> 2 Wardian cases so we can start growing plants that need it warmer than the greenhouse.


Any pics of the Wardian cases? I'm planning on building some traditional/Victorian style Wardian cases some time, so I'm looking for ideas.

Oh yeah, Let me know if you want a list of Panamanian orchids and I'll send it to ya.


----------



## Jerm

Looks like fun! Keep us posted!


----------



## markbudde

christina hanson said:


> and in dark Seattle winters a large lighted glass box will be a great life enhancer.


Last fall I put a plant grow rack in one of my windows and it was the first winter in Seattle that I didn't mind the early sunsets and cloudy days. This should end up being quite a life enhancer indeed! 
-Mark


----------



## christina hanson

JoshH said:


> Any pics of the Wardian cases? I'm planning on building some traditional/Victorian style Wardian cases some time, so I'm looking for ideas.


Hi Josh,
These are also large sliding front tanks, I don't have the dimensions but 2 of them fit on a 4 x 2 foot wire shelf, so they're big. I'll take a picture after we hopefully get one setup this weekend. 



JoshH said:


> Oh yeah, Let me know if you want a list of Panamanian orchids and I'll send it to ya.


I just found the plant list which includes country of origin on your website and yelled w00t, if you have a list of Peruvian orchids that would be fantastic. 

Christina


----------



## RarePlantBroker

If you need some help tracking down Peruvian plants, let me know. Several that spring to mind are Anthurium polyschistum (climbing/vining type), Anthurium superbum (bird's nest type)--and currently in tissue culture and becoming more available, Chamaedorea fragrans (eventually will be a little too tall, but clumping--so you can remove the larger stems), Chamaedorea pauciflora, and Chamaedorea smithii (I've had a little trouble with this one, but I think it was only because my soil/media was too wet), Geogenanthus ciliates and G. unduatus (I have both in one of my vivariums), Heliconia episcopalis (a nice dwarf) Monstera dubia, Philodendron graziele (also a nice small climber, and I've used it in a vivarium), Philodendron squamiferum (nice "fuzzy" petioles), Philodendron verrucosum (a little tricky, but so far growing well in two of my tanks), and there are a host of orchids (try looking at Andy's orchids, there's a search feature on his site for -by country of origin).


----------



## pygmypiranha

Gosh that is a large cage... but dang if it isn't just the most beautiful enclosure I have seen.


----------



## thetattooedone

That's awsome Christina! Can't wait to see it planted.


----------



## NickBoudin

You've caught my attention with the scale of the tank vs the truck.


----------



## fleshfrombone

OH MY GOD! Christina judging by the tanks I've seen you guys do in the past this is going to be gorgeous! Will you incorporate driftwood into the back ground or are you going straight fern panels? I tried getting ahold of you guys a while ago when I dismantled my green house, I had several very large pieces of glass that would have been ideal for a large tank but somewhere along the way I lost your info. btw were you guys at NWCBE? I was looking around but must have missed you.


----------



## pet-teez

I will surely be watching this thread! I can't wait to see what happens, it's almost like a cliff hanger at the end of a television show season!


----------



## Protean

Christina, I am quite excited to see how it turns out. For all the enclosures I've built of this size, I was most excited about this one because it will have the most potential as its going to be fully planted. For everyone who wants the dimensions, its 60" l x 24" d x 48" t. 

The two wardian cases measure 45" x 17" x 28 and fit snugly on the 48 x 18 baker's racks. For that matter, all the tanks I delivered fit snugly on these racks, minus the smaller custom tanks. 

Ron, those photos crack me up. You should have taken one of me after that drive. I probably looked as haggard as I felt. And thanks for the help unloading it and bringing it into their house. I am really glad you and Steve were their to help, and to appreciate the terrariums as much as they did.


----------



## UmbraSprite

Curious to how you guys light these things. I guess you just need lower light plants at the bottom.


----------



## christina hanson

Protean said:


> Christina, I am quite excited to see how it turns out. For all the enclosures I've built of this size, I was most excited about this one because it will have the most potential as its going to be fully planted.


Thanks Jason, it's killing me to stare at in empty, we're going to have to start decorating it soon. It's hard to dive in when you fear messing it up on such a grand scale!



UmbraSprite said:


> Curious to how you guys light these things. I guess you just need lower light plants at the bottom.


Chris, we'll light it with this unless something new comes out: T-5 Aquarium Lighting: Nova Extreme T-5 Fixtures w/Lunar Lights I have an earlier version with 4 T-5's on the large 4 foot tall viv I have at the college and it works great for lighting the floor. This lighting unit has 6 t-5's.

Christina


----------



## UmbraSprite

Yah...

I bought a Nova Extreme for a huge tank I have downstairs which is about 40 inches high. I ended up not finishing the tank (yet!) and sold the light.


----------



## harrywitmore

Christine, there are a number of Columnea, Drymonia, Nematanthus and Nautilocalyx species that work for Peru. If you can't find any I could send you some cuttings of ones I have that would work. You should also think of Peperomia, there are lots from Peru. Of course there are also many fern species that will work. It's allot of fun to do biotypes since it takes some research to get the plant names nailed. I would check into Begonia also.


----------



## EriksReptiles

I also live in Lynnwood, Washington! Sweet tank. I am looking at doing something very similar, however I was planning a 12' x 3' x 3' acrylic tank. Sometime you should come check out my collection. No frogs yet, had to sell them when I moved here, but other reptiles along with saltwater fish. 

Thanks Erik


----------



## christina hanson

EriksReptiles said:


> I also live in Lynnwood, Washington! Sweet tank. I am looking at doing something very similar, however I was planning a 12' x 3' x 3' acrylic tank. Sometime you should come check out my collection. No frogs yet, had to sell them when I moved here, but other reptiles along with saltwater fish.
> 
> Thanks Erik


Cool! Welcome to Lynnwood, there are quite a few frog people in this area, if not in town then the next 'burb over. 

Geez, that's going to be some tank. What will you do with it?

Christina


----------



## christina hanson

harrywitmore said:


> Christine, there are a number of Columnea, Drymonia, Nematanthus and Nautilocalyx species that work for Peru. If you can't find any I could send you some cuttings of ones I have that would work. You should also think of Peperomia, there are lots from Peru. Of course there are also many fern species that will work. It's allot of fun to do biotypes since it takes some research to get the plant names nailed. I would check into Begonia also.


Harry,

I will definitely be in touch, thanks for your suggestions.

Christina


----------



## pygmypiranha

I'm on pins and needles Christina... I'm awaiting pictures of this build now!


----------



## frogfreak

Subscribed...Looking forward to this one.

Have fun with the build


----------



## frogparty

what? its not done yet?


----------



## Jeff R

frogparty said:


> what? its not done yet?


That's what I'm saying, I expected this to be done with a complete build thread days ago


----------



## christina hanson

armed2teeth said:


> That's what I'm saying, I expected this to be done with a complete build thread days ago


LOL, think how much it kills me to walk by that big empty box several times a day, taunting me with visions of Pleurothallids and running water....

Christina


----------



## frogparty

I can hear it calling out you "plant me.......plant me!"


----------



## fleshfrombone

Any updates Christina?


----------



## markpulawski

..those damn pleurothallids, heartless they are...


----------



## pygmypiranha

Update!! Update!! :d


----------



## christina hanson

> Any updates Christina?


Well, our roof got repaired! Now we need to refill the vivarium building coffers. I wish I had more exciting news but we're getting some time off here soon and frog projects are at the top of the list. We have to purchase the light and the furniture for this one still. Progress is getting made on a lot of the rest though.

Christina


----------



## fleshfrombone

You don't mean to imply getting your roof repaired is more important than my personal amusement do you  By the way I just saw that school viv. Wow, that thing is a work of art. I guess I'll just have to be patient. Have you decided what kind of wood you're going to use?


----------



## christina hanson

fleshfrombone said:


> You don't mean to imply getting your roof repaired is more important than my personal amusement do you  By the way I just saw that school viv. Wow, that thing is a work of art. I guess I'll just have to be patient. Have you decided what kind of wood you're going to use?


I tell you, owning up that having big stains on the ceiling of the second floor was something we had to take care of over getting vivarium supplies was tough. Fortunately Todd is a responsible guy . 

The school viv is about to get a revamp, I got a misting system that we'll install over the break so I can get more living on the back wall, and the doors will get ventilation added. 

For the home big cage I got some really beautiful large pieces of Malaysian driftwood off of E-bay that may go in there, or we may hold out and look for a larger snag with a branch that would extend across the front for mounting epiphytes... I think that would look really nice. The background will be tree fern fiber.

Christina


----------



## skylsdale

christina hanson said:


> The background will be tree fern fiber.


And you'll be replacing it in three years--have fun with that.

Of course, with a synthetic background you could enjoy it indefinitely...


----------



## kyle1745

I need to watch this one... Looks like a great tank.

I also like the picture of the dog in the tank...


----------



## Jeff R

I would do tree fern. Synthetic would probably require a drip wall and with that size tank the pump would have to be bigger.


----------



## christina hanson

skylsdale said:


> And you'll be replacing it in three years--have fun with that.


 Uh huh, may I point out the fantasticus tank with it's primitive natural background has been setup for 10 years now, hmmm. 



skylsdale said:


> Of course, with a synthetic background you could enjoy it indefinitely...


 No, I wouldn't enjoy it indefinitely. .


----------



## fleshfrombone

Glad to hear you're home is back in shape. I remember you're old frog room was phenomenal. I just kind of stared in awe for several minutes, nice of Todd to remind me to pick my jaw up off the floor. I wish I still had the albino vents he gave me. By the way that was the very first clutch I ever morphed out. I think I already asked you this but do you guys still have those amazing bassleri?


----------



## christina hanson

fleshfrombone said:


> Glad to hear you're home is back in shape. I remember you're old frog room was phenomenal. I just kind of stared in awe for several minutes, nice of Todd to remind me to pick my jaw up off the floor. I wish I still had the albino vents he gave me. By the way that was the very first clutch I ever morphed out. I think I already asked you this but do you guys still have those amazing bassleri?


Aw, thanks. Turning it back into a master suite took 3-4 days of cleaning..... Todd is better at FF'proofing the tanks now . 

Sadly we don't have those bassleri anymore, I wish we did. We have a group of "yellow" now that are breeding irregularly.

Christina


----------



## fleshfrombone

I don't want to intrude but I would like to see the room some time if you have some time to hold my hand so I don't just gawk at your collection. Are you guys going to be busy in early to mid January?


----------



## frogparty

Yeah I want to drive up to see it too!


----------



## christina hanson

frogparty said:


> Yeah I want to drive up to see it too!


Well a get together this spring may be in order then. We'll plug away on getting stuff pulled together and I'll let you know.

Thanks for the encouragement everyone.

Christina


----------



## Tim F

Hey Christina, that's pretty sweet! But I don't think that you can really finish that thing unless you and/or Todd do the Pacific Orchid Expo! It's this February - hint hint hint!!!!


----------



## Geckoguy

How about an update on this project please


----------



## christina hanson

Geckoguy said:


> How about an update on this project please


It's lovely in it's emptiness. 

The order this one came on actually included quite a few terraria, so we've been setting up smaller ones slowly as they are lower hanging fruit and not so intimidating. There are not enough hours in the day (and we build them together, with me offering more moral support than say, plenum building), so...yeah. Todd did draw up a very inspiring plan on the final lay out though.

Christina


----------



## fleshfrombone

You know that's actually really funny because the last tank I did sat there for a long time while I stared at it from different angles, put a piece of wood this way then that and in a flurry of background building and frantic planting it was done all of a sudden. When the procrastination bug takes hold oh man does it dig in (not that that's what you guys are doing that's just me hahaha).



christina hanson said:


> It's lovely in it's emptiness.
> 
> The order this one came on actually included quite a few terraria, so we've been setting up smaller ones slowly as they are lower hanging fruit and not so intimidating. There are not enough hours in the day (and we build them together, with me offering more moral support than say, plenum building), so...yeah. Todd did draw up a very inspiring plan on the final lay out though.
> 
> Christina


----------



## christina hanson

fleshfrombone said:


> You know that's actually really funny because the last tank I did sat there for a long time while I stared at it from different angles, put a piece of wood this way then that and in a flurry of background building and frantic planting it was done all of a sudden. When the procrastination bug takes hold oh man does it dig in (not that that's what you guys are doing that's just me hahaha).


True dat. But yeah, some of it for sure is you just want to THINK about something this important for a while. I'll be glad to get going on it though, it's kind of weird to have a 5 x 4 x 2 empty glass box as the focal point of your house. Well I suppose it's weird to have a 5 x 4 x 2 vivarium as the focal point of your house too, but I think you guys get it...


----------



## nathan

fleshfrombone said:


> You know that's actually really funny because the last tank I did sat there for a long time while I stared at it from different angles, put a piece of wood this way then that and in a flurry of background building and frantic planting it was done all of a sudden. When the procrastination bug takes hold oh man does it dig in (not that that's what you guys are doing that's just me hahaha).


Procrastination and being busy sucks I still have 12 exos sitting on the living room floor waiting to be set up


----------



## fleshfrombone

Didn't you get those exo's from an old boss or something? You know, I feel like it's my duty as another dendroboard member and dart frog enthusiast to help you get rid of some of those awful space wasting tanks  Just trying to do my part.



nathan said:


> Procrastination and being busy sucks I still have 12 exos sitting on the living room floor waiting to be set up


----------



## nathan

Some people have wait lists for frogs , I could have one for those ! lol


----------



## D3monic

A really tall stump would look freaking sweat centered in there. I assume its goin to be viewable from every side?


----------



## christina hanson

D3monic said:


> A really tall stump would look freaking sweat centered in there. I assume its goin to be viewable from every side?


We're thinking alone the same lines, a structure like a stump or snag. We think we'll have to build it though rather than put something from outside in there,, it would be too heavy and there's a strong risk of it cracking the tank with any wrong move. It will be viewable from 3 sides.

Christina


----------



## Jellyman

christina hanson said:


> We're thinking alone the same lines, a structure like a stump or snag. We think we'll have to build it though rather than put something from outside in there,, it would be too heavy and there's a strong risk of it cracking the tank with any wrong move. It will be viewable from 3 sides.
> 
> Christina


I've seen some nice sized cypress stumps on ebay. They tend to be lighter. I used one in my large vivarium.


----------



## christina hanson

Jellyman said:


> I've seen some nice sized cypress stumps on ebay. They tend to be lighter. I used one in my large vivarium.


That's a good point about the weight of the cypress, it doesn't matter if they float. 

I have purchased smaller pieces of cypress for tank decor off of E-bay, but the prices of the larger pieces plus the shipping charges hold me back.


----------



## Herpetology101

That is going to be amazing definitly want to see how that unfolds.


----------



## Jellyman

christina hanson said:


> That's a good point about the weight of the cypress, it doesn't matter if they float.
> 
> I have purchased smaller pieces of cypress for tank decor off of E-bay, but the prices of the larger pieces plus the shipping charges hold me back.


I spent about $85 including shipping on the piece I bought. About half the cost was the shipping. I knew it was a little pricey but I wanted a nice centerpiece for the setup so I splurged.


----------



## christina hanson

Jellyman said:


> I spent about $85 including shipping on the piece I bought. About half the cost was the shipping. I knew it was a little pricey but I wanted a nice centerpiece for the setup so I splurged.


That's really reasonable. The pieces I was looking at were upward of 400, plus 100 shipping. They were spectacular, but it would be hard to justify it as a need. I love the stuff, very ghostly. We've also been getting Malaysian driftwood off e-bay for very reasonable prices, but these are sinkers and kind of nervewracking to maneuver inside a glass box.

Christina


----------



## stevenhman

Anything going on with the pretty glass box?


----------



## christina hanson

stevenhman said:


> Anything going on with the pretty glass box?


Yeah there is. We decided rather than do a Peruvian biotype we're doing a Colombian/Ecuadorian cloud forest viv. This is much more complicated in terms of ventilation/circulation as it will have to be cooled plus fog pumped in, so we (well, mostly Todd, I stand and clap when something works) have been figuring out and working on that. 

I will post pics when we have more than ductwork to show . 

Thanks for asking,

Christina


----------



## McBobs

christina hanson said:


> Yeah there is. We decided rather than do a Peruvian biotype we're doing a Colombian/Ecuadorian cloud forest viv. This is much more complicated in terms of ventilation/circulation as it will have to be cooled plus fog pumped in, so we (well, mostly Todd, I stand and clap when something works) have been figuring out and working on that.
> 
> I will post pics when we have more than ductwork to show .
> 
> Thanks for asking,
> 
> Christina


Geez Christina! You're killing me with the lack of photos lately! 

Cant wait to see what its all turning out to look like!

-Matt


----------



## christina hanson

McBobs said:


> Geez Christina! You're killing me with the lack of photos lately!
> 
> Cant wait to see what its all turning out to look like!
> 
> -Matt


Oh I tell you, I really I wish I could fast forward to the end, I can't wait to get it done and have it planted. It's really the focal point of the house and right now it's filled with tubing, ducting parts and such. Todd has done a great job figuring it out and implementing it thusfar though, it's just necessarily slow and not so cheap.

Thanks Matt,

Christina


----------



## frogparty

Yaaay cloudforest!!!Im excited to see it when its done. AND I might just be able to trade you some Colombian Restrepia species to put in it


----------



## EverettC

If you guys are looking for a way to fog it, Walgreens over in Issaquah (and I'm assuming anywhere else) carries an ultrasonic humidifier that I've rigged up for my 65g tank. My friend and I tested it and the little $35 fogger filled up a huge sink in the laundry room of my house, plus it looks cool. I would definitely recommend that, maybe even two if you want to go overboard .


----------



## stevenhman

Hmmm, the ducting would actually be interesting to me! I can understand if you kind of want to unveil it all at once though. Are you making something along the lines of a kegerator but, just filled with tubing which the air will move through on the return end of the air....loop?


----------



## christina hanson

EverettC said:


> If you guys are looking for a way to fog it, Walgreens over in Issaquah (and I'm assuming anywhere else) carries an ultrasonic humidifier that I've rigged up for my 65g tank. My friend and I tested it and the little $35 fogger filled up a huge sink in the laundry room of my house, plus it looks cool. I would definitely recommend that, maybe even two if you want to go overboard .


Thanks Everett, we went with a 3 head nutramist fogger NUTRAMIST 3 Head Fog Module @ FUTUREGARDEN.COM that we got off of e-bay with the float and replacement teflon discs for under 100.00. I'm intrigued that we could use it for fertilizing the plants too. It's floated in a 5 gallon see through bucket (so we can keep an eye on the water level to make sure it doesn't run dry) in the cabinet and an inline 4" duct fan blows the fog into the tank through flexible tubing. It's really cool (at least the trial runs on another viv).

Christina


----------



## christina hanson

frogparty said:


> Yaaay cloudforest!!!Im excited to see it when its done. AND I might just be able to trade you some Colombian Restrepia species to put in it


 Ha, you didn't guess!? Definitely making it cloud forest makes it easier to plant with stuff we already have. What _Restrepia_ sp?


----------



## christina hanson

stevenhman said:


> Hmmm, the ducting would actually be interesting to me! I can understand if you kind of want to unveil it all at once though. Are you making something along the lines of a kegerator but, just filled with tubing which the air will move through on the return end of the air....loop?


You mean for cooling? We are lucky enough to have nature's air conditioning almost all year round where we are (Puget Sound), so we're taking advantage of that and blowing air from outside, and that will be on a thermostat which will have daytime and nighttime settings. Where we'll have to put the hole in the side of our house to accommodate it will be near the ground between ours and our neighbors house that no one ever sees so it won't be an eyesore. For non cooling ventilation it is a closed system. Todd installed 2 4" in-line duct fans in the top, one sucks air from the tank, the other blows it back in.

Christina


----------



## skylsdale

I would like to see pictures of the false bottom for this setup. I assume it will be nothing short of legendary.


----------



## christina hanson

skylsdale said:


> I would like to see pictures of the false bottom for this setup. I assume it will be nothing short of legendary.


Oh yes, this thing will be engineered like the Channel Tunnel. Then covered with Fluorite.


----------



## frogparty

I have Restrepia pelyx and R. sanguinea from Colombia.
I have a bunch of other Clombian species, but it will be a while before they are dividable


----------



## fleshfrombone

Updates? Tell me you guys are done.


----------



## stevenhman

Hahaha, saw this post on my user cp and thought "Yay!" then


----------



## dendrothusiast

Big tank, big build. Do you have any pictures of its current construction?


----------



## SmackoftheGods

I think I saw this one in person after microcosm.... It looked like you had at least _started_ on it.


----------



## laylow

No updates?!? This tank had amazing potential I wish we had pics available!!!

Shaw


----------



## christina hanson

laylow said:


> No updates?!? This tank had amazing potential I wish we had pics available!!!
> 
> Shaw


Sorry guys,

I wish I had more to report but we haven't worked on it since Microcosm (blush). We commandeered the fogging system to up the humidity in the greenhouse, so we need to purchase a new one of those, a fan to cool it from the outside and a Herpkeeper system. With the show and the holidays the new equipment had to wait. Money and energy, wish I had 10 times as much .

However before Microcosm we did get Ecoweb on the back, a plenum made and installed and a streambed started. That's something!

Christina


----------



## laylow

Sounds like work enough to warrant a picture update! Nudge nudge

Shaw


----------



## SmackoftheGods

christina hanson said:


> Sorry guys,
> 
> I wish I had more to report but we haven't worked on it since Microcosm (blush). We commandeered the fogging system to up the humidity in the greenhouse, so we need to purchase a new one of those, a fan to cool it from the outside and a Herpkeeper system. With the show and the holidays the new equipment had to wait. Money and energy, wish I had 10 times as much .
> 
> However before Microcosm we did get Ecoweb on the back, a plenum made and installed and a streambed started. That's something!
> 
> Christina


Holidays are the perfect excuse to buy yourself something awesome. It's the season of giving. Give to yourself.


----------



## fleshfrombone

SmackoftheGods said:


> Holidays are the perfect excuse to buy yourself something awesome. It's the season of giving. Give to yourself.


Agreed, that and we'll stop hounding you for pictures!


----------



## christina hanson

fleshfrombone said:


> Agreed, that and we'll stop hounding you for pictures!


HA! The problem is we've been giving to ourselves in Frogroom #2, Jake we got that one wall with all the Protean tanks set up, it's pretty cool. 

Ryan, where were you on Sunday for the BBQ!? You shouldn't need to see pics .

Christina


----------



## SmackoftheGods

christina hanson said:


> HA! The problem is we've been giving to ourselves in Frogroom #2, Jake we got that one wall with all the Protean tanks set up, it's pretty cool.


I remember you talking about that. And you should give me all your old awesome exo-terras that you no longer want  After all, it is the season of giving.

I've found that when you give all you think you can, you can usually dig a little deeper and find a little something more to give. Now you know what to focus on giving yourself next 

Edit: just had a wonderful idea. In lieu of posting pictures of this massive tank, start a new thread of your new frog room and all the new tanks you have.... At least you'll appease our need for pictures somewhat


----------



## fleshfrombone

christina hanson said:


> HA! The problem is we've been giving to ourselves in Frogroom #2, Jake we got that one wall with all the Protean tanks set up, it's pretty cool.
> 
> Ryan, where were you on Sunday for the BBQ!? You shouldn't need to see pics .
> 
> Christina


I'm sorry I missed the BBQ, I suck, I didn't drive to microcosm and Jason was busy that day. I've been meaning to find time to visit Todd and yourself. In fact Adam (the_dude) is looking to meet up and I don't think he's too far from you. Maybe we could have a mini NW frog nuts rendezvous? By the way did you guys ever sell those fantasticus at Microcosm?


----------



## christina hanson

fleshfrombone said:


> I'm sorry I missed the BBQ, I suck, I didn't drive to microcosm and Jason was busy that day. I've been meaning to find time to visit Todd and yourself. In fact Adam (the_dude) is looking to meet up and I don't think he's too far from you. Maybe we could have a mini NW frog nuts rendezvous? By the way did you guys ever sell those fantasticus at Microcosm?


Ok, fair enough, Jason Sucks then . Yeah it would be nice to get together with you guys, the show made me remember how much I enjoy our local frog folks. Now if we can just get Mark to start his terrarium club to replace WADS.....

I don,t think Todd did sell those fantasticus, but I was too busy talking to notice really .

As soon as we get frogroom #2 cleaned up from construction debris....in 2013 (ha ha) I will start a thread. I'm actually really happy how this is turning out, it's a combo office/reading room/ frogroom.


Christina


----------



## fleshfrombone

christina hanson said:


> Ok, fair enough, Jason Sucks then . Yeah it would be nice to get together with you guys, the show made me remember how much I enjoy our local frog folks. Now if we can just get Mark to start his terrarium club to replace WADS.....
> 
> I don,t think Todd did sell those fantasticus, but I was too busy talking to notice really .
> 
> As soon as we get frogroom #2 cleaned up from construction debris....in 2013 (ha ha) I will start a thread. I'm actually really happy how this is turning out, it's a combo office/reading room/ frogroom.
> 
> 
> Christina


Yeah WADS is all but dead. Is that Mark Budde starting a terrarium club? Did you guys end up repairing your roof? Once I'm situated in my new place I'll try and organize something so we can hang out, even if it's just a couple people I think it would be fun.


----------



## christina hanson

fleshfrombone said:


> Yeah WADS is all but dead. Is that Mark Budde starting a terrarium club? Did you guys end up repairing your roof? Once I'm situated in my new place I'll try and organize something so we can hang out, even if it's just a couple people I think it would be fun.


Yeah as far as I know WADS is not active, the mailing list no longer is viable. Mark mentioned the idea of a terrarium "club" earlier this year, which I think would be great and let things go in a fresh direction. I don't know if he's been able to work out any details though. 

You guys are really making me want to work on this beast, thanks for the support and encouragement. The roof got fixed last year thank heavens, last week would have not been fun with a sieve roof. 

Christina


----------



## fleshfrombone

christina hanson said:


> Yeah as far as I know WADS is not active, the mailing list no longer is viable. Mark mentioned the idea of a terrarium "club" earlier this year, which I think would be great and let things go in a fresh direction. I don't know if he's been able to work out any details though.
> 
> You guys are really making me want to work on this beast, thanks for the support and encouragement. The roof got fixed last year thank heavens, last week would have not been fun with a sieve roof.
> 
> Christina


We actually had a meeting at Erin's house earlier this summer but it wasn't very big at all. I know he has a website up called glasscages.com I believe but I didn't know he intended anything more to come from it. YES! Please work on it! Todd was saying you guys had a ton of pluerothallids to put inside. I know what you mean with the roof, there was a couple leaks at the apt complex I work at and it was a nightmare! If you need tree fern panels or whatever let me know.


----------



## afterdark

Any updates on this beast of a tank?


----------



## laylow

afterdark said:


> Any updates on this beast of a tank?


I'd like to know as well!


----------



## GRIMM

Lol, and people call me a tease....20000 views and nothing has happened yet  Get building!


----------



## AaronAcker

GRIMM said:


> Lol, and people call me a tease....20000 views and nothing has happened yet  Get building!


lol agreed.


----------



## Tex22seg

Come on man this is about to be epic let's see some updates !!!!


----------



## davidadelp

GRIMM said:


> Lol, and people call me a tease....20000 views and nothing has happened yet  Get building!


I definetly AGREE!!!! 11 pages of thread and still no pics! Your worse then GRIMM hahahaha


----------



## christina hanson

davidadelp said:


> I definetly AGREE!!!! 11 pages of thread and still no pics! Your worse then GRIMM hahahaha



Yeah, this has been totally lame, sorry. However, there is progress! We have purchased the misting nozzles, substrate, built a new plenum and taken down the Ecoweb background which we really tried to like but couldn't. It has been replaced with the flat Zoo-med cork tiles. 

Most importantly we ravaged the Ecuagenera booth at the Portland Orchid Show this past weekend and stocked up on warm growing Pleurothallids .

Thanks for sticking with this, hopefully it will be worth it and we can show it off at a BBQ this summer.

Christina


----------



## mordoria

Bump! ANy Updates?


----------



## Neontra

update please ?


----------



## parkanz2

This is why I haven't started my build thread yet  I'm going to get further ahead so that I have ammunition to throw at the hungry masses while I finish it haha.


----------



## a hill

Updates?

-Andrew


----------



## jeffz

that will be awesome when planted. i plan to do the same for of thing for a group of giant bi color tree frogs a little later down the road.


----------



## skylsdale

I believe they are letting it grow/fill in a bit more before posting additional photos. Like people, all enclosures have to go through that whole 'awkward phase' before they really come into their own.


----------



## christina hanson

Lol Ron, I don't think it's looking very awkward . 

Folks, Todd Kelley, whom I am marred to and is largely responsible for this behemoth has asked for me to let him post the pics when he feels it's ready for show time, and I said that's cool. On a good note, it's done, we are sticking orchids in in still but we are very happy with it. No frogs in it yet, and no firm plans on what will go in there eventually.

Christina


----------



## BlueRidge

Aw booooooo


----------



## Giga

Geeze that thing gonna be awesome when its done


----------



## MrBiggs

christina hanson said:


> Lol Ron, I don't think it's looking very awkward .
> 
> Folks, Todd Kelley, whom I am marred to and is largely responsible for this behemoth has asked for me to let him post the pics when he feels it's ready for show time, and I said that's cool. On a good note, it's done, we are sticking orchids in in still but we are very happy with it. No frogs in it yet, and no firm plans on what will go in there eventually.


I think this is the first time I've ever seen a build thread get to be more than 2 or so pages without a single photo update. Three years too!


----------



## pdfCrazy

Well, tell Todd to get posting already....We are awaiting


----------



## a hill

Did it ever fill in?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

